# How long for body to get back to normal?



## Lynda09

Hello everyone I hope your as well as poss. I was wondering how long after a mc does it take your body and hormones to get back to normal. I mc about two months but it seems to be taking ages for my body to get going again I've got pmt symptoms most of the time which get worse when my af is due I just want it all to go back to normal. My dr says I just need to give it time but I'm fed up :-(

Lynda


----------



## misskat29

Hi, I miscarried this time last week. This morning I have had a negative pregnancy test, so hormones have gone. I was 3months gone so had a tummy showing, which has dramatically reduced - can actually do my trouser button up! And I think I've stopped bleeding. 

I miscarried naturally, and when they scanned me they said everything had come away, just to expect bleeding.

Think it depends how far gone you was when you missed carried and if it was natural or had to have a d&c.

I no very little about it tho, apart from my own experience. Maybe others can add to what I've said or correct me x


----------



## Mum2bewaiting

I had a D&C last wednesday and they have said that I should recover within the week physically, and that the pregnancy hormones should go within 2, and that I can expect changes to my cycles...


----------



## sophster

Hi

these things can take time; I was getting negative tests a day or so after the m/c actually came out (was a missed miscarriage; and the day I found out I got a strong positive on my test, but things came out within 24 hours really think my body needed to know the truth psychologically to 'let go' of the pregnancy), at my two week scan they said I had a tiny piece of retained tissue but I've had some small tissue like clots coming out this week; so hopefully; it is all gone by my second scan on Thursday. No sign of AF yet though; and it has been almost a month since the mc. I hope things get back to normal for you soon!

Soph x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I had a mmc 3 months ago - af wise it was back in 5 weeks and then regular thereafter however I am still getting pinching and stabby pains and have had a scan all was ok so am seeing a gynae on Monday, have only just got over the crying and tearfulness all the time and feel like the cloud has lifted and feel a bit more normal


----------



## Widger

Sorry you are feeling so horrible. After my D&C I still felt pregnant for a week or so after and had positive pregnancy tests 3 weeks after op. Did you have an op or was it natural? Did you have a scan to check all had come away? Hope all gets sorted for you soon xx


----------



## Swanny

Hi, 

It was 3 1/2 weeks before I finally got neg preg tests.

I've been doing ov tests but no sign of pos result there yet.

Spotting only ended about 3-4 days ago and I have just started TTC again.

I'm finally starting to feel back to normal.

Just waiting for either BFP or AF but either way I will be pleased cause if AF arrives I will know my body is getting back to normal too.

Take care

x


----------



## sublime_ivy

i had a d & c as I didnt m/c fully naturally. i think it took me about 2-3 months to feel completely back to 'normal'. i got pregnant again after the first try just under 4 months later so my body was defo sorted by then. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## glowbabe

Hi there - I had a natural miscarriage 4 weeks ago today. I was 10 weeks along in my pregnancy. Bled for 5 days, spotted for 5 days after that. Last Saturday I got my first AF and its still here.


----------



## Lynda09

Hi all thank you all for your comments. Mine was a very early pregnancy and I felt pregnant for a month after even though negative tests my hormones feel all over the place. Ive got m.e so that prob doesnt help and ive always suffered with pmt but it seems to have been worse since my first af about a month ago everything just seems to be all over the place and im still getting cramps. I don't feel pregnant at all I just seem to have pmt symptoms all the time. Do you think my body just needs time to get back to normal?

Thanks 

Lynda


----------



## urchin

I miscarried 2 weeks ago today. Mine was a missed one too - and I also miscarried within 24 hours of having the scan which confirmed that my baby had died....I think there's definitely something in the idea that the body lets go of the pregnancy when you know psychologically that there's no hope.

The gave me the option of having medical or surgical assistance, but i decided to go home and give myself 48hrs to see if I could do it naturally - I thought I would recover quicker that way.

I went back yesterday for another scan and they said everything had passed. The bleeding has also been stopped for about 4 days now so hopefully all we be back to normal soon


----------



## Stacey_89

Hi there.

Yes it can take time for everything to become normal. and that time can vary for different woman. Its been 5 months since i MC and im still not normal. My cycles are crazy atm,so next month im hoping for a BFP or my AF to come on time.

x


----------



## urchin

Just as an update - 3 weeks on and I am still getting faint positives on HPTs, so I guess all of the hormones haven't gone yet


----------



## bevan88

at 4 weeks 2 days post medical managed missed miscarage i am still getting faint pos on preg test- still not back to normal physically yet! no sign of AF.


----------



## doddy0402

I was getting negative hpt about 5 days after mc started, which is now 33 days ago, and still no sign of af. 
I didn't have any symptoms of being pregnant anyway so physically feel normal, but want period to arrive, so I know nothing is wrong.x


----------



## beachlover1

after my D&C it took 2 weeks to get a -HPT. I was nearly 8 weeks. I bled for 3 days.

28 days after the D&C I had proper AF. i then got pregnant the next cycle...and that ended at 4 weeks as a chemical 2 weeks ago, i bled for 4 days. Im now waiting patiently for O signs after the chemical, CD14 and still showing low on my CBFM Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! This hormone lark does my head in!!!! I think its a case of be patient, it will happen! everyone is different. Good luck...you will get there in the end xxx


----------



## juless

I'm finding this thread very helpful, as I've been confused myself lately. I had a positive test last week, followed by bleeding only when going to the bathroom, then Saturday had a heavy bleeding day with cramps/blood clots (was no different than my normal "heavy" period day) followed by a couple days of light bleeding/spotting. So all in all, everything proceeded much as my period does (except that last and this month I had the 4 days of spotting/bleeding when going to toilet, which doesn't normally happen). I would have been early on in my pregnancy, 5 weeks or so. Called the doctor Monday and was told I most likely had a miscarrage, but they didn't scan or anything. I've been so confused because I am still having a lot of symptoms - extremely tired, sharp pains in breasts and they are still sore, very hungry all the time. I'm also very bloated, but not "normal" bloating.. it's like I'm bloated above my belly button as well. Belly is hanging out over my pants! Twinges in my belly, sore back... I'm hoping that these things start to fade as I can't help but still hold onto some hope, even though it's highly unlikely I'm still pregnant. Any ideas on when I should test again, to see if the hormones are going away?


----------



## Lynda09

Hi I'm still all over the place as I still haven't had my second period since the mc. I bled for a few days about 5 weeks after the mc then about a week and half later bled for about 5 days but it was brown that was about 5 weeks ago? I don't know what's going but I'm still getting pmt symptoms on and off?!

Juless I felt pregnant for a long time after my mc and it was only ver early I just had to let my body do what it was going to do but I did keep testing and they were negative once I stopped feeling pregnant I stopped testing.

Lynda


----------

